# post pics of headliners with moonroofs



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

i need to get some ideas on how to do my headliner now that i got my moonroof in... id prefer to see non factory moonroof instalations if possible...

i know LTD RIDIN had a couple pics a year or so back.......


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm gonna be re-doing my headliner and installing a moonroof in MC SS in about a week or so, I'll send you the pics when I get the headliner done.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

anyone else got pics??


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Feb 28 2005, 08:52 PM
> *I'm gonna be re-doing my headliner and installing a moonroof in MC SS in about a week or so, I'll send you the pics when I get the headliner done.
> [snapback]2790518[/snapback]​*


post em too please :biggrin:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Apr 1 2005, 05:54 PM
> *post em too please :biggrin:
> [snapback]2941444[/snapback]​*


Ok, let me get them and I'll post them up tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest. I don't have the head liner yet 'cause that's my daily and I've working in some other bull but as soon as I get it done I'll post the ones with the liner too.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok, got some of the pics but not all of them but here's just a couple on how I started.  :biggrin: 

Removed the headliner.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

The roof


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

The moonroof taken apart. Had to clean it up since I had it in storage for about 4 years and I finally pull it out to work on it so...


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

The headliner re-done with some white vinyl and chilling at home 'till I get some time to install it back in the SS.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

The sliding cover was wrapped with the same vinyl so when it's close it matches the whole thing.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok, now the real thing. 

I just put tape on the roof to get some reference points and trace the window shape to cut it.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Now, I hate to leave this shit for tomorrow but as you fellas can see, my disk was starting to fuck up, I'll re-post this pic tomorrow and the rest of what I got, I think they're like 25 pics total or something.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok, let's continue with this. 

Re-post.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

I put the window on top just to see how it's gonna look.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Since the moonroof was used before, I cut out an stencil so it could kinda match the rubber from the last roof where it was taken from and that way cut the roof with the same curve as the rubber (or something like that)


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

My bad, here's the pic.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Tape again for the corners.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

And now it's ready to be cut.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Used some spray paint :biggrin: to finish tracing the window on the sheet metal, I only did this 'cause I was gonna take the tape off. Note that without the tape the paint will be scratched but mine is old and I'm getting a new paintjob in a few weeks anyway.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: .....


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Drilled a hole to start cutting.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Now you can see the guts from top.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Did you noticed the scratches. :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

did you have 2 cut out the whole brace out the roof before making the hole for the sun roof :biggrin:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Apr 8 2005, 04:49 PM
> *did you have 2 cut out the whole brace out the roof before making the hole for the sun roof :biggrin:
> [snapback]2974148[/snapback]​*


Nope. I cut both at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok, so I lined up the window seal the best that I could with the hole on the roof and here's how it looked.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Here's the pic from the inside with the cover.


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

ill b puting mine in after indy what size was that 1


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Test it out. OPEN


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Apr 8 2005, 05:01 PM
> *ill b puting mine in after indy what size was that 1
> [snapback]2974213[/snapback]​*


It was a small one. 19x36... I think, I gotta check my notes and I'll get back at you with the right size.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

CLOSE...


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Here's another one from top.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

For the end of this shit, I ran the power and ground thru the body.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

And the last pic, the relocation of the switch.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

cool  you think since i have juice ill need to add reinforcement to the roof for putting a moonroof in?


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

you had 2 glue it up there and it had a couple brases right


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Apr 9 2005, 07:56 PM
> *you had 2 glue it up there and it had a couple brases right
> [snapback]2977613[/snapback]​*


It did have a brase, only one though. I had to cut that off 'cause it wouldn't let the rubber seal perfectly on the roof of the car. I had to add a metal strap and glue that on to reinforce the roof later.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Apr 9 2005, 07:45 PM
> *cool   you think since i have juice ill need to add reinforcement to the roof for putting a moonroof in?
> [snapback]2977581[/snapback]​*


Yeah, just glue on a metal strap.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Apr 8 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Now you can see the guts from top.
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do about a metal lip around the sides and front...for the glass to seal too?


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

does this help?


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 21 2005, 08:46 AM
> *What did you do about a metal lip around the sides and front...for the glass to seal too?
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing really, there's a couple bolts on each corner of the tracks where the window slides, so I adjusted the tracks as high as I could to get the window really tight when it closes. Can't remember if I posted that pic with the adjusting bolts.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

that sunroof is from a old lincoln aint it?


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Nope, I pulled it out of a 80 Regal, but the same size comes in some lacs so I guess it could be the same for the lincs too.


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

have you tested with water yet?


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Apr 28 2005, 01:50 PM
> *have you tested with water yet?
> [snapback]3067272[/snapback]​*


Of course, no leaks :thumbsup: , if I would've gotten a leak I would order a sliding rag top or a bigger moonroof. It's been thru a few days of rain and I still haven't felt wet seats. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

Where can i buy the rubber ring that goes around the sunroof inside the car on the headliner? My 87 FWD deville has an aftermarket ASC sunroof, and i just re-did the headliner. Except this time, i took the headliner out of an 88 with factory sunroof and made it fit in my 87 with the aftermarket, the board barely fit. Anyway, i need the rubber ring that goes on the edge on the inside, the one like on the pic above. Where can i buy it?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Jun 13 2006, 02:31 AM~5598650
> *Where can i buy the rubber ring that goes around the sunroof inside the car on the headliner? My 87 FWD deville has an aftermarket ASC sunroof, and i just re-did the headliner. Except this time, i took the headliner out of an 88 with factory sunroof and made it fit in my 87 with the aftermarket, the board barely fit. Anyway, i need the rubber ring that goes on the edge on the inside, the one like on the pic above. Where can i buy it?
> *


Hit up Southsidecomp on here for the weatherstripping or you could try and salvage some out of the scrapyard but most likely they will be cracked.


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

the seals that I can get are for 42 and 44 inch roofs....but I imagine that it could be cut down and made to work.


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Jun 16 2006, 10:01 AM~5617874
> *the seals that I can get are for 42 and 44 inch roofs....but I imagine that it could be cut down and made to work.
> *


I NEED IT!! I'll buy it!!! PAYPAL?


----------

